# Reduced Footprint Boots 2020



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

I've just got a pair of Ride Lasso which I'm braking in around the house these last couple of weeks and they're super comfy right now. They were a little tight around my ankles at first though but feel great now.


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

Tried Ride yesterday and they are promising. Vans are on the way. Need to find some Adidas in my size.


----------



## Kaladryn (Mar 18, 2016)

Adidas are so much more reduced in footprint than Vans it's ridiculous.


----------



## Kijima (Mar 3, 2019)

I rode lasso boots for 4 seasons and used to get epic boa wire pain around the inside of my ankle


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Kijima said:


> I rode lasso boots for 4 seasons and used to get epic boa wire pain around the inside of my ankle


I wonder if that's what I'm seeing. they feel much better than when I first wore them a couple of weeks ago but I can feel it around the ankles.

I'd also never really owned double boa's and the shop I purchased them from told me to tighten the intuition liner, fine, than tighten the front Boa followed by the inner heel lock boa. It didn't feel right and talking to a few people they pointed out that the heel inner boa should be tightened before the outer shell and they feel much better. Hopefully they'll pack out a little more and be fine to ride ll day in.


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

The Vans are too short. The Ride Deadbolts were much better length wise and not bad on the width. Adidas are next if I can find a pair.


----------



## iamok (Jan 25, 2020)

Adidas are most reduced, but you have to spend at least 30-60min in them, probably with some pain. They are not comfortable in the beginning, but would support better after some time.

Pay attention at top of the foot pressure and toes numbness, this is common issue.

Ive checked top vans boot - verse, they are really big (( and dont work with a lot of bindings.


----------



## iamok (Jan 25, 2020)

Im on the same mission - looking for a smallest boot, and tried a s*t ton of boots.

I have us9.5 foot, normal width, and i wear us9.5 shoes, mostly skate shoes.
I was always riding us10, cause of the pressure on my big toe.

Smallest boots ive found - adidas tactical (lexicon). I am ok in size us9, a bit tight but bearable. The only problem i have - top of the arch pressure point. So probably i would return them.

Also i liked burton kendo, really comfy in size 9, but they are too soft.

One more - nidecker boots (former flow), i could downsize in them.


----------



## surfsnb (Jul 15, 2018)

I used the Ride Insanos BOA for couple of seasons, very responsive but nowhere near as comfortable as the Salomon Malamutes I rode for many years, I have gone back to lace up boots, this time Burton Ions, better adjustment, reduced footprint, very comfortable and no heel lift.


----------



## lbs123 (Jan 24, 2017)

iamok said:


> Smallest boots ive found - adidas tactical (lexicon). I am ok in size us9, a bit tight but bearable. The only problem i have - top of the arch pressure point. So probably i would return them.


So it looks it's still an issue. I have 2017 Tacticals and had this pressure point too. It's not a big problem if I keep the bottom part of laces loose, though.


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

iamok said:


> Im on the same mission - looking for a smallest boot, and tried a s*t ton of boots.
> 
> I have us9.5 foot, normal width, and i wear us9.5 shoes, mostly skate shoes.
> I was always riding us10, cause of the pressure on my big toe.
> ...


Was wondering about the Nidecker's footprint, thinking it might work. Did you downsize to size 9 in them?

On the Adidas is it bottom of the foot but top of the arch pressure point? Was the pressure point with the factory insoles? I have pretty high arches so it may not be an issue for me, then again maybe it is. Only one way to tell ...


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

@iamok one more question and really for anyone who knows ... did you try a wrap liner? To date I've only used tongue liners but I tried the Ride Deadbolt. It's got a wrap liner and I questioned how that would work out for me. Seemed odd to get it tight but I'm a noob to wrap liners. 

This may be a personal preference thing but if there are obvious upsides/downsides to a wrap liner I'd love to hear them. The Ride Deadbolt was the easiest to put on size 12 I have tried, maybe due to the wrap liner.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

My Ride Fuse boots use a burrito wrap liner. I love it, and can't really see any downsides. It's easy to get in and out of. There's no seams on your shins which I find more comfortable. I think it's a factor in getting a smaller footprint as well. 

The Ride Fuse also have a single boa that holds down the tongue, with traditional laces on top of that. This allows you to fine tune the heel hold without redoing any laces. Laces help you fine tune the fit and flex. 

I've also noticed that the urathane spine and tongue get harder the colder it is. When I want stiffer boots, it's usually colder out. They get softer for the hot party laps.


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

NT.Thunder said:


> I wonder if that's what I'm seeing. they feel much better than when I first wore them a couple of weeks ago but I can feel it around the ankles.
> 
> I'd also never really owned double boa's and the shop I purchased them from told me to tighten the intuition liner, fine, than tighten the front Boa followed by the inner heel lock boa. It didn't feel right and talking to a few people they pointed out that the heel inner boa should be tightened before the outer shell and they feel much better. Hopefully they'll pack out a little more and be fine to ride ll day in.


Wife has Ride Cadence and has been complaining about an ankle pressure point since day one. She’s on about day 20 and doesn’t sweat it anymore.


----------



## iamok (Jan 25, 2020)

Paxford said:


> Was wondering about the Nidecker's footprint, thinking it might work. Did you downsize to size 9 in them?
> 
> On the Adidas is it bottom of the foot but top of the arch pressure point? Was the pressure point with the factory insoles? I have pretty high arches so it may not be an issue for me, then again maybe it is. Only one way to tell ...


Nidecker Talon in my size us9.5 were too big for me. Store did not have half size down, so ive tried us8.5. It was kinda ok, maybe bit to tight. But in conclusion Talon has not typical flex pattern cause of asym design, its a bit stiffer than i prefer, and i was unable to try it in size 9.

As i remember - overall footprint on Talon was comparable with burtons. Combined with sizing down it could work well.

Adidas boots create pressure on top of the arch. Looks like the combination of stiff tongue of the boot, and firm material of the liner.

Also - in adidas tactical they use boost foam with significant heel rise. This causes weird feel for me, cause im used to skate shoes mostly, and prefer flat shoes.

Ive ended in burtons sizing down half a size from my brannock length. Its not the best fit, and sizing down will cause uncomfortable break in process. But at least in works, and im tired with all this search process )))


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

iamok said:


> Adidas are most reduced, but you have to spend at least 30-60min in them, probably with some pain. *They are not comfortable in the beginning*, but would support better after some time.


FWIW my Adidas* Tactical Lexicons were comfortable out of box from day one. By far easiest break-in period I've ever had. Some minor day 1 discomfort, but nothing too bad. Contrasted a lot breaking in the 32 TM2 XLTs, which gave me hellacious pain for 10 days and are still giving me some blisters 15 days in (including a handful of backcountry tours). The 32s also have absurd clown shoe style bulk.



iamok said:


> Also - in adidas tactical they use boost foam with significant heel rise. This causes weird feel for me, cause im used to skate shoes mostly, and prefer flat shoes.


This is absolutely true, but I like the additional foot ramp. Burtons with the "EST optimized midsole" are built less less heel rise, more like a skate shoe fit, and it's not my thing. I really disliked my Imperials until I added a set of heel risers. So up to rider preference.

* Warning: if you ever have to warranty anything, Adidas' customer service is *hot fucking flaming garbage.* Biggest customer service clusterfuck I've experienced in my life in ANY industry (including multiple misadventures with Comcast). If it was anything other than boots, I'd drop them in a hot second.


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

iamok said:


> Nidecker Talon in my size us9.5 were too big for me. Store did not have half size down, so ive tried us8.5. It was kinda ok, maybe bit to tight. But in conclusion Talon has not typical flex pattern cause of asym design, its a bit stiffer than i prefer, and i was unable to try it in size 9.
> 
> Adidas boots create pressure on top of the arch. Looks like the combination of stiff tongue of the boot, and firm material of the liner.
> 
> ...


On the Nideckers I couldn't stand the asym. Strange boot, not for me.

Wearing the new Adidas now I've got the same pressure on top of the arch (aka instep) on the right foot. I've only had them on about an hour. Hopefully it will go away with time. I also wear low drop street shoes and was worried about heel rise, but I think the Adidas are going to work out fine despite my obsession with flat shoes.

Here is the real value. I recently tried size 12 Nidecker, Adidas and Ride. Of the 3 the Adidas have way more toe room. I had heard these run big but really they are a godsend given that they are also reduced footprint. They also hold really well at the heel. So they are wide in the right places only. I am keeping them and hoping they break in.

One downside is how tall they are, they get in to my calf more than I would like.

Regarding which is more or less reduced footprint, not sure which is actually smaller. The Nideckers didn't look small compared to Adidas and Ride. Ride and Adidas seem about the same but I didn't compare with both in hand.

So I'm pleased but in pain on the top of my instep. This gets back to Wigmar's recommendation for heat molding with a little extra something at the instep. Which leads to my next question ...

Would you heat mold these boots? They need nothing in the toes, just the instep.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I would heat mold those boots personally. You can mold specific spots on liners, but it's tricky to get the heating right. It's probably safer to mold the entire liner.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

Paxford said:


> On the Nideckers I couldn't stand the asym. Strange boot, not for me.
> 
> Wearing the new Adidas now I've got the same pressure on top of the arch (aka instep) on the right foot. I've only had them on about an hour. Hopefully it will go away with time. I also wear low drop street shoes and was worried about heel rise, but I think the Adidas are going to work out fine despite my obsession with flat shoes.
> 
> ...


Re: heel drop, I prefer low to zero drop street shoes. It's why I thought I'd like Burton's skate shoe type build. Turns out for snowboarding I like the opposite.

Re: heat molding, a shop guy I trust a lot told me heat molding takes a few days off the backend of a liner and generally recommends breaking in by riding if you can stand it. That's been my bias the past few years.

That said, depends on the boot, your foot, and your pain tolerance. Like I said, my Adidas all felt great from day one, and my 32s were just HELLACIOUS to break-in. I have a pretty high pain threshold and I absolutely wish I'd heat molded those 32s. Break-in likely still would have sucked but those first 10 days were some of the worst times I've had snowboarding.


----------

